# FIFA 15 Forenclub - Interesse



## Amboss (24. September 2014)

Besteht eigentlich Interesse daran, vielleicht so eine Art FIFA 15 Club mit den Forenusern hier aufzuziehen? Damit man auch mal sowas wie 11 gegen 11 (im Extremfall) spielen kann? Ich würde mich dem anschließen aber das Problem ist, dass ich nicht der große Admin da sein kann, weil ich trotz allem nicht immer so oft dazu kommen werde, es regelmäßig zu spielen. Aber anregen wollte ich es mal und bei Interesse verschiebe ich es dann in den Clanbereich oder was sonst so nötig ist.

Allerdings gibt es auch verschiedene Plattformen. Wer Interesse hat, kann ja mal unverbindlich hier antworten und seine Plattform(en) nennen. Und so das Niveau des Interesses (Bankdrücker, Stammplatz, Manager) 

Bei mir:

Plattform: PS4
Niveau: Bankdrücker - Stammplatz

*Update:
*Es gibt jetzt auch das Clubhaus im Forum
http://forum.pcgames.de/fifa-pc-games-clubhaus/3549


----------



## MarcHatke (24. September 2014)

Wäre dabei! 

Plattform: PS4
Niveau: FIFA 94-Veteran.


----------



## AndreasSzedlak (24. September 2014)

Wäre ab November dabei, wenn sich die weiße PS4 bei mir eingenistet hat. 

Niveau: Trifft schon mal nen Ball - wenn das Glück mitkickt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2014)

Können denn PS4-Nutzer gegen/mit PC-User spielen? 

Mein Stand: hatte an sich gar nicht vor, Fifa zu holen, zumindest nicht bevor PES15 draußen ist


----------



## Amboss (24. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Können denn PS4-Nutzer gegen/mit PC-User spielen?


Nein leider nicht. Das macht es ja immer so kompliziert


----------



## weltking (24. September 2014)

Wäre auch dabei.

Plattform: PS4

Niveau: Eher erfahrener Anfänger


----------



## knallco (25. September 2014)

Also ich wäre voll mit meiner PS4 dabei - let´s goooooooo


----------



## Amboss (26. September 2014)

Vielleicht wird es ja doch was. Wie gesagt, wäre ich selbst aber wohl eher nur sporadisch bei dem Club-Team-Mode dabei aber würde mich schon anschließen. Sicherlich Spaß an ein paar Abenden und wenn ein paar regelmäßig spielen, ist es ja auch schon was. Ich mach einfach mal ein entsprechendes Unterforum in der Clansektion auf, dann spammt es nicht "Die letzten 100 Beiträge" so voll. 

Überlegt euch doch schon mal Namensvorschläge für den Club.

Und für alle anderen, die nicht an Fifa interessiert sind aber auch eine Art Untersektion für ein bestimmtes Spiel haben wollen, meldet euch (auch gerne per PM). Wenn sich mehr ergibt, kann das Forum auch ein wenig umgebaut werden.


----------



## Amboss (26. September 2014)

*Update:
Es gibt jetzt auch das Clubhaus im Forum
FIFA PC Games Clubhaus*


----------



## Maxim414 (28. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch gerne dabie, aber erst ab November, wenn ich mehr Zeit dafür habe.
Spiele auf der PS4.


----------



## Amboss (30. September 2014)

Maxim414 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wäre auch gerne dabie, aber erst ab November, wenn ich mehr Zeit dafür habe.
> Spiele auf der PS4.


Cool, trage dich doch hier auch gleich ein: http://forum.pcgames.de/fifa-pc-games-clubhaus/9336406-mitgliederliste-und-anmeldung.html

Dann ist es übersichtlicher. Kannst ja auch schon mal ausloten, welche Position du bauen möchtest. Und wenn du mir deine PSN per privater Nachricht schickst, kann ich dich später auch schon mal dem Club hinzufügen. Wer weiß, wann unser erstes Training stattfindet.  Alles ein wenig im Aufbau und jeder spielt sich ja erstmal selbst ein.


----------

